# TT out... Mini in



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

So after 3.5 years of ownership of my TT, I moved onto a world of fuel economy [smiley=bigcry.gif] A change of work meant I needed to move onto a more economical car so managed to pick up this Mini Cooper D with full JCW kit and I have to say, I love it. I do miss the power of the TT, but I am quite enjoying a cheaper car to run :lol:

On first day of ownership...









I promised not to start modding it but couldn't resist a few small changes. LED interior light conversion and sidelights and blacked out the chrome around the lights and rear boot strip 







Going to debadge and wrap the fuel cap and that'll be it.... For now! :lol:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking nice mate, have to say that's my favourite blue for the Mini


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Always admired your TT Brendan......the new Mini looks great too 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ben5029 said:


> Looking nice mate, have to say that's my favourite blue for the Mini


Yeh it is very nice, when clean it's absolutely stunning 8)



sussexbythesea said:


> Always admired your TT Brendan......the new Mini looks great too 8)


Thanks mate, I will miss her but I'm sure I'll be back in the TT fold one day


----------



## Livia329 (Jan 24, 2015)

Enjoy the MINI! I've just done the opposite, from three previous mini's onto a TT. I never had any luck with my Mini's unfortunately but they are fun little cars and soo easy to mod.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks! It's been good fun so far and like you say, very easy to mod. I do miss the TT but don't miss the costs associated with it


----------



## tedwards92 (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks tidy! I do like these, my brother had the Cooper S and that thing was rapid! 
If your de-chroming it, I do believe there is a tape the specific size for the window line already cut to size on eBay. A mate of mine did it and it actually came our really well!


----------

